
Scientists question Big Bang theory - nreece
http://timesofindia.indiatimes.com/india/Indian-US-scientists-question-Big-Bang-theory/articleshow/5761894.cms
======
eagleal
Can't find the paper(s) this article (and the papers claims) is based on. Does
anyone have founded them?

JOC: <http://journalofcosmology.com/>

